# OGF Shirts



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

How about some Team OGF shirts. Something that is dark blue or green with the Team OGF logo in white. Maybe a front and black design. I only bring this up as the other shirts really just don't appeal to me. I like the logo on them, but I just don't feel that it works that well for a shirt. Plus we need something with more color.

If you were to make shirts of this type I would surely by more than one to get the word out, as the design would make a bolder statement than the current one. Just some thoughts...

P.S. What's with these camo hats...


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Can someone move this to the proper forum (I just realized there was one for this topic). Sorry...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

whats wrong with the camo hats?? i own 1 of them myself..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

not my style, but then what is my style (other than offensive t-shirts)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We're developing more merchandise guys. I think a nice TEAM OGF polo shirt would be great. And, if I'm not mistaken, we are sold out of the camo hats at this time, but I could be wrong. They were pretty popular among folks. I have 2 myself...

Lots of plans in the works. All I can say is when we can afford to get them done, we'll have them. But, as in life, money talks and the rest......you know what I mean???


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

and how about some "girly" clothing???  Like a cute little v-neck shirt? A tank top? or a Hoodie? Not a "Mans" size small... a "womens" size small


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Reel Lady said:


> and how about some "girly" clothing???  Like a cute little v-neck shirt? A tank top? or a Hoodie? Not a "Mans" size small... a "womens" size small


If you want to play in our sandbox you gotta wear our clothes.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

How about the official OGF bikini while we're at it


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> If you want to play in our sandbox you gotta wear our clothes.


Well aren't you funny for someone who is on their way out from rabies! lol 
In all seriousness, I do hope that you are feeling better  
Now, getting back to the whole clothes thing....The fish are much nicer to me when I dress the "girly" part...I fake em' out reeeel good!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

This would be the time to voice your comments for all OGF merchandise folks. Tell us what you want to see, as we are getting close to launching a larger on-line store. clothing and more. Tell us what you'd like to have!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

a hooded waterproof jacket would be nice with the team ogf logo of course.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey guys and GIRLS,
talk to the mods, jane and i have nice womens polos and just got some catalogs in with waterproof fishing outfits. but you will have to go through the site for any ogf aparrel. 
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

on the simple side I am with some darker colored shirts. I know the one shirt I did get so far, it did not take long for it to become stained and all from fishing! Just my 2 for ya!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

A nice sweat shirt for fall fishing would be great. How about a ruler sticker for your boats to measure your catch with the logo on it. Or belt buckles. How about pole holders for shore fisherman that has the logo. Maybe mud flaps for trucks. Muscle shirts, socks, wallets, maybe ear rings for the ladys, small tackle box with logo. OGF fishing vest. OGF air freshener for car/truck (smell like fish lol). OGF flag. How about a video slapped together showing the past years OGF events. If I think of more, I will list them


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe a patch or pin?


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I like the idea of darker shirts, maybe one with the ogf logo kinda bigon the front in white, and just OGF on the back in about 2-3 inch letters just below the collar. I think that would look sharp!

Maybe an OGF money clip or some type of key floater for the boat?

J


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Tourney shirts! I like the Patch idea too....BD


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Static stickers rather than adhesive stickers.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll be discussing all these options and more at our next planning meeting. Shirts, patches, and other merchandise are all on the list.

Thanks for the input gang. Keep it coming.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

While on the wish list topic. How about some of those stainless steel coffee travel mugs or even good plastic ones??

Scott


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

On the list Scott. Thanks!


----------

